# My entry (italian sausage smoked sub)



## jefflisa828 (Nov 8, 2011)

So it begins with fresh peppers,mushrooms,onions, round steak,sauce and of course hot italian sausage and seasoning








then the work begins sliced veggies,steak,sausage



















then browned sausage and steak in olive oil







then mix in the veggies







then add sauce and mixand into the smoker 2.5 hrs at 250







out of the smoker and lookin good lol and onto the plate sprinkle with parmasane cheese add some ceaser salad and home made smoked beans and my wife chocolate oatmeal cake dusted with icing sugar mmmmmm!!!!







CONGRATS to the winners again can't wait for the next one


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks great.


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks good so far!

Two different sets of hands?  One using a knife carefully.  Another one with different knife skills?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

Steak and Sausage Sammie!...YUM!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 9, 2011)

yummy it looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks awesome Jeff!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks guy's and one knife was me the other my wife took over so I could start the charcoal for the smoker and when she chops I request an eta lol


----------



## michael ark (Nov 9, 2011)

I 'd go for a plate of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2011)

Aw---Man!!!!    That looks just right !!!!

I'll take one plate like that, and a couple more sammies for the long drive home!!!-----Please.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now I would be very proud of serving that meal to anyone. Looks awesome.


----------



## jefflisa828 (Nov 9, 2011)

that was a ton of fun thanks for all the great words I love it and am waiting for the next throwdown win or lose it's all about the smokin and the food lol


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job! Thanks for entering


----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2011)

nice job on a great lookin' sammie!


----------

